# My dog's only got one ball!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sure that's the start of a joke or a song but it's true, Barney appears to only have one descended testicle. 😕 Poor boy. I know it's dangerous to have one hidden away inside but wondered if anyone had any experience of this? He's over a year now so I guess it's not likely to drop of its own accord? 😨

Thanks ☺


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Had a sheltie like that once. Didn't stop him from sowing his seed (not an intentional breeding) He had show potential but after a year I gave up waiting and had him neutered. 

It's in their best interest to neuter a cryptorchid dog as they have a greater chance of testicular cancer if you don't.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Undies ended testicles can turn cancerous be it in canine, felines or humans! Get him neutered it's the safest option for your boy.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He's booked in for June 9th 😨 I've not told him yet ☺


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> He's booked in for June 9th 😨 I've not told him yet ☺


Oh poor barney fancy firstly not telling him he's only half a man,but then Sid already knew that  and secondly not telling him he's now going to lose the chance of ever proving himself a man. ( no mini barneys! ) 
Oh well I guess SIDS his only option now  xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll break it go him tonight over a beer or two. 😊 Wouldn't Molly be interested in some last chance nuptials? Uncle Sid could help out ☺xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm afraid to say Molly isn't interest in anything since she was done or Sid for that matter. I was warned that SIDS mojo will return though,I really do hope not all that humpy pumpy first time round was enough


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wouldn't really want mini Barney pups, one is enough! I'm hoping having him castrated won't change him, other than less humping, lead pulling and barking at dogs when he's on the lead. I can hope, can't I?! Xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I wouldn't really want mini Barney pups, one is enough! I'm hoping having him castrated won't change him, other than less humping, lead pulling and barking at dogs when he's on the lead. I can hope, can't I?! Xx


Hope is about all you can do Lou, you've seen Sid and nothing has changed there! I would go as far as saying he's even crazier


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear   My trainer just said that he might be calmer in some situations but more reactive to dogs and people as the testosterone gives him confidence. 
Back to the training drawing board I guess....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well what do I say other than your trainer has never met cocky confident Sid xx


----------

